# 10 Downing Street Petition



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

HI Ladies

I have started a new petition to try to get the Prime Minister to make IVF free for all people who need it please please please sign it.

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/IVFfree/

Thanks in advance

Lindsey

/links


----------



## loubey31 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Lindsey, What a great idea i have signed it 
                  love louise xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

Great idea, have signed it  

Just hope it works  

xxx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

i have signed it getting all my friends to do it too fantastic idea x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

sure we have had something similar to this before to make all TX available + equal to patients across the uk but hey will sign again if it means they listen  

thanks 

xxx


----------



## Sally Louise (May 30, 2007)

Hi,

What a Great Idea !
Just Signed it.  

Sally Louise


----------



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

Excellent idea, 
have signed it but have a problem with my email at the moment so will have to confirm once its been resolved, 
sorry for the delay.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

signed, sealed and delivered ... a great idea as us Welsh girls only have ONE free go


----------



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Andi68,

here in East Anglia (Norfolk) we only have one go too. all my hope rest on this one. 
Really not fair at all, saying that, we are lucky to get a free go.

Good luck to you all in your treatment.


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

Have you seen what some people have written on the petition!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

caroline1984 said:


> Have you seen what some people have written on the petition!


No 

xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Have signed. I can't believe what some people have written  

"we are TOO many already.Humans breed more than rats.STOP BREEDING 
please see Optimum Population Trust"

"IVF should not be allowed on the NHS full stop
If you cannot afford IVF then you cannot afford kids, it's a tough world with limited resources"

Some people are completely ignorant!!! Wish I could get in touch with them and tell them what I think of their opinions!!!!! 

Tina xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Flipping heck ~ I can't believe what some people have written      It would be a different story if they were in a position where they needed IVF I bet you.

x x x


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

problem is you can't stop them people though!
though i like the idea of if they were in the same position!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for your support ladies.  I was so hurt when I saw some on the comments people had put on the petition.   If only they knew how we feel.  I agree with the lady who said she would like to contact them,   so would I, I would love to tell them how I and every one on this site feels.

Thanks again, please continue to tell all your friends.  

Lindsey
xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hmm seen these comments + tried to get my point across where it asks for you name but it told me it was too long  

ignore them, they are self centred little people who have no clue what we are talking about, my reply to them would be DP + I pay our taxes + by eck we pay into the NHS so damn right we are entitled to treatment, why should we work for others to gain + not ourselves   we pay for a heroin addicts methadone treatment so why not get what we are entitled too 

that would stump them

xxx


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

Im all signed up, bloody cheek of those people!!


----------

